# Recommend me a decent router for BSNL Broadband



## skeletor13th (Jan 27, 2017)

no budget limitations.

i wont be using wifi so range is not important, will use it by Ethernet cable. 

last time i checked this forum 'TP-Link TD-W8968' was a popular choice. is it still the same or should i get some new version product?

PS: i will buy it online (amazon/flipkart) so links are appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## skeletor13th (Jan 31, 2017)

bump ....... anybody!


----------



## baiju (Feb 1, 2017)

I'm using D-Link DIR 600M router *www.amazon.in/D-Link-Dir-600M-Broadband-Wireless-Router/dp/B00JE6HMNY

Working great, never experienced any problem. Using it almost 24x7. Previously I was using TPLink 740n, but it will not connect to internet if I keep it ON for a long time.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 2, 2017)

skeletor13th said:


> bump ....... anybody!



TP Link W841N Router -999.

Link:TP-LINK TL-WR841N 300Mbps Wireless N Router - Buy TP-LINK TL-WR841N 300Mbps Wireless N Router Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.i


----------

